# Udder cream while nursing?



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been milking out one side of Jasmines udder because her buckling would only use the other. Tonight I was suprised to find "my side" empty....little brat..lol. So when I went to milk "his side" it was kind of chapped feeling. I looked at udder creams at TSC today, but they all said to wash well before milking which made me wonder if a nursing kid would be okay on it. Could I use olive oil? or is there a safer lotion or cream? I have a can of bag balm as well. Although, it is 20 yrs old....that stuff lasts forever.lol


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I was hoping for a response before the 10:00 feeding. I'm thinking I'll go with olive oil for tonight. I don't think there's any harm in the buckling nursing after that. Less sticky than bag balm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry, I have no idea. I would think it would need to be something that really soaks in well. Maybe that udder cream that you find at TSC?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2010)

I would think that if you used a 'cream' it would be absorbed / noticed less by him than regular bag balm...that stuff's pretty greasy.
I've never milked a doe regularly that I was also letting feed her babies, soooo...I'm not much real help to you.  Sorry.


----------



## countrywife (Mar 30, 2010)

My first thought would be the baby isn't going to like that taste and go off the milk. I am confused- does the baby nurse on demand or are you confining them apart?


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 30, 2010)

If it's cream that rubs in, use it.  We had a FF with triplets and boy o boy was she getting raw...  I had to chase her down most times and pin her against the wall to get the cream on her teats, and I'm pretty sure it was just because it hurt for me to put it on..

She'd still let her babies nurse, though..  Poor gal..

After several days of treatment, her teats started to heal up..

So far as I could tell, the kids never knew the difference.  Or maybe they were like "ew, this teat tastes nasty!!  oh well om nom nom nom.."


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes he stays with his mama, but was only nursing one side and since I need milk for the orphans, I became her "other goat". She probably made him switch sides when she started getting chapped. I rubbed in a little bag balm this morning and then wiped with a cloth. She seemed to apreciate the massage.


----------

